# '12 Tundra and Boss Vplow?



## silvrevo

I have the OME front 3" heavy springs already. That's Old Man Emu.

Looking at getting the Boss power V plow this season.
It weighs in at 700lbs. The Super Duty straight plow is 680lbs.

This is the 7.5" plow.

Has anyone ran this set up, and or would you recommend anything different?

I would like to get some better than stock tires. Dura tecs or heavy walled snow tires.

Thanks for your input! Just doing some mid summer shopping / setup.

:salute:


----------



## mercer_me

Your truck should handle a 7.5' Boss V great. I like Good Year Wrangler Dura Tracs for plowing.


----------



## silvrevo

Thanks Mercer!

Also my thread should have said 2013 Tundra.


----------



## silvrevo

Well I'm getting the Boss V installed latter this week.

I have the OME 3" front springs and shocks. Medium 612.

I'm just wondering if it sags too much, are their air shocks I could use instead, or step up to the HEAVY OME springs.

OME suggests you don't use the Heavy springs unless you have 200 dedicated weight mounted at all times,, and also it a very hard ride.

This is just a thought , I might not need anything else. But the air shocks came to mind.

Thanks a lot , and I will post pictures up when I get it!


----------



## mercer_me

silvrevo;1841589 said:


> Well I'm getting the Boss V installed latter this week.
> 
> I have the OME 3" front springs and shocks. Medium 612.
> 
> I'm just wondering if it sags too much, are their air shocks I could use instead, or step up to the HEAVY OME springs.
> 
> OME suggests you don't use the Heavy springs unless you have 200 dedicated weight mounted at all times,, and also it a very hard ride.
> 
> This is just a thought , I might not need anything else. But the air shocks came to mind.
> 
> Thanks a lot , and I will post pictures up when I get it!


What size, 7.5'? You shouldn't have a problem with the coil overs you have now. I'm looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## silvrevo

Just got it installed, drops abolut an inch with OME 3" springs on the front.


----------



## silvrevo

Another. Boss V-XT


----------



## silvrevo

Here is the last picture I took really quick. Anything else you guys want to ask let me know.


----------



## mercer_me

The truck and plow look great. Just curious, how much did the OME springs run you? Also, why isn't there a Boss decal on the front of the blade?


----------



## silvrevo

its covered up by the rubber skirt.

I think the springs were about $400?

check old man emu website, I got these a while ago and don't remember right off hand.

Thanks!


----------



## mercer_me

Hope you get plenty of snow this Winter to give it a good work out. With my Bilstien 5100's my Tundra drops about an inch with my 8' HD Fisher.


----------



## silvrevo

Some action shots my trail cameras picked up......


----------



## silvrevo

Another picture


----------



## silvrevo

And one more///////////


----------



## mercer_me

Looks like the Tundra and Boss VXT are working well for you. Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## jstevens66

Wow, nice set up!! That plow looks awesome in front of a Tundra, I wish fisher made a 7'6" v plow, but great set up, congrats


----------



## mercer_me

jstevens66;1973914 said:


> Wow, nice set up!! That plow looks awesome in front of a Tundra, I wish Fisher made a 7'6" V plow, but great set up, congrats


Fisher makes a 7.5' XV that weighs 821lb and a 7.5' XV2 that weighs 914lb.  How do they expect a plow that weighs that much to go on a 1/2 ton????? I wish they would make an 8' V plow that weighs about 700lb. A 7.5' isn't wide enough for V or scoop IMO.


----------

